# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  عد من 1_3 وقول منو اول عضو دخل قلبك

## hassan1411

*عد من 1_3 وقول منو اول 

عضو دخل قلبك

وبكل صرااااااااحه وبدون زعل

ياالله انا ابدأ

11
11
111111
11
111
1
11111
11
1
111111*

----------


## ليلاس

*22222222*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*3 

بكل فخر (( ابو سلطااااااااان ... 

*

----------


## hassan1411

1111111111111111
11111111111
111111
1111
111
11
1

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

2...

----------


## hassan1411

*3333333333*
*333333*
*333*
*33*
*3*




*يا علي ويش هالاحراج*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

8
8
8
 انت صاحب الفكرة  وحظرتك قايل بكل صراحة وبدون زعل..

عادي عادي تشجع وقول.. مراح انعاقب..

----------


## hassan1411

*لا مو خايف بس ما اعرف احد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خلاص عفو

نبدي مرة ثانية

1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

2

----------


## ليلاس

*[3] ..*

*الرآئعة دمعة على السطور ..*

----------


## hassan1411

1111111111111111
11111111111
1111111
11111
111
11
1

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

2...

----------


## hassan1411

33333333333333
3333333333
333333
333
33
3

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حسن اطلع برا العبه بسرعه ..*

*انت لي حاط العبه ولا تعلب صح مايصير ؟!!!!!*





*تمزح <<*

----------


## hassan1411

*هههههههههههههههه*




*خلاص الا بعدي هو الا دخل قلبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمو اخوي ....*

*11111*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

22222222222 :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*33333*
*(الغاليه على قلبي دمعة على السطور)*

----------


## hassan1411

*هههههههههه*




*خلاص اختار الا بعدي لا احد يزعل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكرا...

1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سبحان الله رقم 2 كله يطلع لي 


2222222222222*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

3<< ياللورطة..

اكو واجد اسماء.. بس يمكن للدموع احساس...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صار رقم ((2))صديقي ههههههههههه

22222222
22222
2222
22*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وليش الـ 3... لاصق فيني...

احراجات..

الله يذكره بالخير الاخ تأبط بودرة..

----------


## hassan1411

*ههههههههههههههه*









*111111111111111*
*11111111111*
*11111111*
*11111*
*111*
*11*
*1*

----------


## ورده محمديه

2

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*3
(( ارسم العشق ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الحمد لله مو اني


1

----------


## hassan1411

22222222
22222
222
22
2

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..

3..

خلاص كلكم<< صج

----------


## hassan1411

1111111111111
11111111111
11111111
111111
1111
111
11
1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*22222*

----------


## أموله

3 3 3 

:d عفـر ، كل اللي اعرفهمًُ للحينُ دخلوا قلبي <3

----------


## hassan1411

111111111111111111111
11111111111111111
11111111111111
11111111111
111111111
1111111
11111
111
11
1

----------


## أموله

2222222
22222222

----------


## hassan1411

*3333333333333333*





*استحي اقول*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الحيا قطاع نصيب..

طيب..

1

----------


## أموله

*2*
*22*
*222*

*قولِ عادي بنغمض هههههههِ ..~*

----------


## hassan1411

*اوووووووووووووووووووه كله رقم فلافه حظي* 



*ما احد دخل قلبي غصب اهي*

----------

أموله (06-09-2011)

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههُ لا مو غصب خيي ..~
1
1
1
1

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

2

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*33333333

دمعه على السطور ....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

1

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*2222*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

3

يا قلبي كله انت طالع لي بالسحبة يعني

خلاص... هالمرة أيلول..<< ماي لاست نيم

----------


## hassan1411

_



انينوه مرة فانية قولي احسن الش_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ظلمتها ابو الشباب

المسكينه معترفة

بكل بياض الدنيا

حرام عليكم ..

1

----------


## hassan1411

_




ما اظلم احد انا 





علمني ابويي اكون مظلوم و لا اكون ظالم_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*انينوه مرة فانية قولي احسن الش 

*هاي العبارة انت كاتبها وادري كلامي جلف مو تزعل

بس المسكينة معترفه وخالصة..

الا اذا كنت تتكلم عني هاد شي اخر

ايام سوري

ما قصدي اجرحكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> _
> انينوه مرة فانية قولي احسن الش 
> 
> 
> ما اظلم احد انا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ويش صاير ؟!!!!!!!!!!!

 وبعدين ما احد يحب اظلم افتح عيونك اخوي حسن اني قلت وكتبت بلون الابيض تحت رقم 3 







 زعلت مابلعب  !!!







*






تمزح << ما زعل اني من اخواني  :amuse:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*222222222222
2222222222222222222222222222
222222222
222222
22222222222222222222222222222222
22222222
222*

----------


## hassan1411

_




ايه فكرت بعد تزعلي 



ترى مزحي فقيل عفر_

----------


## أموله

:pp

3
33 

:))  اللي يلعبوا بهالعبه كلهمُ ..~ ^_^

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (06-19-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

_





1111111111111111111
1111111111111111
1111111111111
11111111111
111111111
1111111
111111
1111
111
11
1_

----------


## أموله

222222222

----------


## أموله

22222222222
222222222
222222

----------


## hassan1411

_





كل الا في اللعبة_

----------

أموله (06-19-2011), 

أنيـ القلب ـن (06-19-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*111111111*

----------


## hassan1411

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  2222222222222

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*3 


((ام الحلوين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

1

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

2

----------


## hassan1411

_3333333333333




وردة محمدية_

----------

ورده محمديه (06-26-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

1

----------


## ليلاس

*222222*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*3

بصراحه كلكم حبيتكم ودخلتو قلبي*  :embarrest:

----------


## أموله

11111111111111

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

2

----------


## أموله

333333

منإجاة . حسن . ~

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*111111111*

----------


## أموله

22222222222

----------


## ليلاس

*33333 ..~

أموولـه ..}*

----------

أموله (07-01-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

11111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## أموله

:embarrest: 
تسـلمي‘ حبيبتي ليلاس . . من ذوقك

2 2 2

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*3333333333


(( مهر شاد**.**..*

----------


## hassan1411

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

2

----------


## أموله

3333333333

خيي حسن

----------


## hassan1411

1111111111111111111

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

22222222

----------


## أموله

3333333333

: D  ... امممممممَ شذى الزهراء

----------


## hassan1411

11111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## أموله

2222222222222222

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اممممممم

ولا احد   هع نحيسه<<*

----------


## hassan1411

11111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## زهرة الريف

2222222222222222

----------


## أموله

3333333333

انونه

----------


## jesoo

1

----------


## ورده محمديه

2

----------


## hassan1411

3333333333333333333333333333




ما احد

----------

